# Jack-tite Rv Stabilizers



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Several weeks ago I purchased a set of two Jack-Tite RV Stabilizers at the Nashville RV show. They had four of them set up on one of the fifth wheels at the show, and it was amazing how much of the side-to-side rocking was eliminated. The demo convinced me enough that I purchased one set (2 per set) for my OB.

Jack-Tite web site

Once I got the camper home from its winter storage, I tried them out on the camper. Since I had only purchased a single set, I put one of them on one of the back stabilizer jacks and the other on the opposite corner on the front stablizer jack. The extension arm of the Jack-Tite was too long to fit under the trailer frame on the front of the camper, but the arm is engineered in such a way that you can take a hacksaw and cut some length off it it to shorten the extension rod. It was an easy process to cut a couple of inches off so I could brace the extension arm against the inside of the "A" frame on the front.

I tried out the stabilizers in a "live test" on the first camping trip of the season this past week. Even only using two of them on opposite corners of the camper, I could tell a significant difference in the reduction of "play" in the camper's movement. (I also tried putting both of them on the back of the trailer, but that did not work as well for eliminating movement up front in the bunkroom; opposite corners worked better.)

Even though I only have two of them, I am satisified with their performance claims to reduce side-to-side shaking. I am positive that if I wanted to invest in another set to block all four corners I could virtually eliminate the shaking. The next step is the monitor their durability over the coming camping season.

FYI. In a conversation with the company's owner, he said that they will soon be selling them through retail camping outlets. For now you can buy them through the web site. I did notice that the price has increased to $129 though.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sounds great, but I can put up with a lot of shaking for $500. Besides, how will you know not to come a knockin'?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have seen them and they should work. As said, 500 is a lot of shaking to put up with. The only movement I have worried about is if when someone moves in one bed, it wakes someone else up in another bed. That has only happened if I get in a site late for a single night stay when travelling and did not put any stabilizers down and left it hooked up.

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I just installed the JT stabilizers (different from the ones listed here) and it virtually eliminates all movement.

Link here.....................

You can find them brand new on Ebay for $299 and free shipping.......well worth the money.

Steve


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> Sounds great, but I can put up with a lot of shaking for $500.


It's $129 for two; $258 for four.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Those seem like a great idea !! $300 ??? Are they that good?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Those seem like a great idea !! $300 ??? Are they that good?


 Yes, they are THAT good.......

The only thing that would set up more solid would be to lift the unit off the wheels.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> You can find them brand new on Ebay for $299 and free shipping.......well worth the money.
> Steve


Not to me.

But, to each his own.

Then again, maybe it's a more significant change if you don't already have the scissor stabilizers.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> You can find them brand new on Ebay for $299 and free shipping.......well worth the money.
> Steve


Not to me.

But, to each his own.

Then again, maybe it's a more significant change if you don't already have the scissor stabilizers.
[/quote]
Also a big difference in a 35 ft fifth wheel with 2 kids in their room over the pin!!

The hydraulic landing gear in the front of these aren't the most stable things in the world.

Steve


----------

